# Good Day Bunny Hunting



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

I took my 11 year old female littermate beagles along with my buddy's young female yesterday to a farm north of Mount Gilead. It is one of my favorite places to hunt and yesterday didn't disappoint. Four of us made up the hunting party with my 70 year father being the only one who didn't score on a bunny. A total of four rabbits harvested with a lot of other ones seen. The dogs were "side hopping" rabbits all morning. Three of us were carrying .410 pistols. So, our shooting percentage wasn't the best. It was the first time this season where I hunted a farm with a healthy population of rabbits. Good to see. Overall, a great day


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

A 410 pistol sounds quite useful, id like to hunt with one one day. Any concerns with pattern being affected by rifling?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> A 410 pistol sounds quite useful, id like to hunt with one one day. Any concerns with pattern being affected by rifling?


Interesting question. As far as I know .410 "gauge" shotguns are not rifled barrels! I do not know if pistols are the same way, but I would suspect that they are. I have a .410 "gauge" shotgun, and the barrels are smooth bore. 

You will notice that I have enclosed the word gauge in parentheses. I have also noticed, Jonny, that you are pretty well informed about hunting, guns, and such. Here's a question for you, sort of a quiz! How is it that the various shotgun "gauges" got to be named so, and why is the .410 (note the decimal point) something of a "hybrid"? 

You have one hour, and then, pencils down!


----------



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I would like to know what kind of pistol you are using. Revolvers or a single shot like a T/C Contender


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok, ill take you up on this.
gauges come from how many balls of a diameter it takes to make a pound. A exception to this is the .410. It, for some reason, was labeled as a bore diameter. If it were a gauge, it would be a 68 gauge if I remember correctly. Its a shotgun with a rifle diameter measurement.
And, since he said pistol, I assumed that he must be talking about the taurus judge, which needs to have rifling, otherwise the ATF is going to shoot it down, just like a raging judge in 28 GAUGE that they were planning. It was basically a shotgun because it had a smooth bore, and since it was a shotgun, it now has to be 18 inches in barrel length, and other restrictions there might be to make a shotgun without having to jump through hoops.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

I have been hunting rabbits with a T/C Contender since the mid 90's. As far as I know all Contender and Encore barrels (.410/45) are rifled with a screw-in choke tube. The choke tube is a must when shooting .410 shotgun shells. The barrels come with a wrench to take the tube out Once you have done that you can shoot .45 long colt rounds through them. You would be surprised how far you can reach out to take down a bunny. I reload my own .410 shells, but factory loads (especially Remington) shoot great too. I can't think of anything more fun to rabbit hunt with. Other than a good group of dogs. p.s A shoulder or bandolier holster is a must!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a 410 smooth bore pistol grip Snakecharmer. Kind of a combo long barreled pistol with a cut down (but legal)shotgun barrel. I can't remember where I got it but I used it for fun on the Skeet Field. Best score was 7 for 25.
I'll try to get a picture of it tomorrow. It would make a great bunny bumper.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Good to hear about the numbers we took my 6 year old male and female left the pups at home cause one had a limp and I'm starting the holiday rotation so I can run them all break. Jumped 15 or so buddy killed 2 and his son got one I was trying to let the young guy shoot. Had one go a half mile before it turned beautiful music. Delaware county 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Just got back from a hunt myself seen over a dozen and got three it was a good day.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

GalionLex said:


> I have been hunting rabbits with a T/C Contender since the mid 90's. As far as I know all Contender and Encore barrels (.410/45) are rifled with a screw-in choke tube. The choke tube is a must when shooting .410 shotgun shells. The barrels come with a wrench to take the tube out Once you have done that you can shoot .45 long colt rounds through them. You would be surprised how far you can reach out to take down a bunny. I reload my own .410 shells, but factory loads (especially Remington) shoot great too. I can't think of anything more fun to rabbit hunt with. Other than a good group of dogs. p.s A shoulder or bandolier holster is a must!!!


Ah, I see. So you have the straight rifled choke.


----------

